# Proyectos de comunicacion PIC16F877A con LabVIEW por el puerto Serial (RS232)



## GT electronix (May 12, 2010)

Bueno soy nuevo aca en este foro y pretendo publicar algunos proyectos logrados con comunicacion serial entre PICs y PCs utlizando LabVIEW, dejando algunos ejemplos y esquemas pe podrian servir. conozco que este tema ya ha sido abordado bastante bien por otros colegas asi que pretendo solo complementar la documentacion ya existente y dejar mi pequeno aporte en retribucion.

la herramientas basica que utilizaremos son:

software utilizado para los PCBs: Eagle 4.13, 
programacion del PIC: mikrobasic 6 o superior y/o oshonsoft basic
PC: LabVIEW 7.0 o superior.
Simulacion: Proteus 7 o superior.

Bueno aqui dejo un par de videos de algunos proyectos desarrollados


----------



## GT electronix (May 13, 2010)

Aqui dejo el primer ejemplo dondel LabVIEW manda 1 byte de informacion que recibe el pic y lo despliega en el puerto B.





Ver el archivo adjunto LabView Manda - PIC recibe.rar

Aqui dejo el PCB en Eagle 4.13 de la tarjeta de desarrollo sobre la cual he probado todos mis proyectos



Ver el archivo adjunto Micro.rar


----------



## GT electronix (May 14, 2010)

Ahora un sinple ejemplo donde el PIC manda 1 byte de informacion que es leido por LabVIEW



Ver el archivo adjunto PIC manda - LabView Recibe.rar


----------



## bioelectronico (May 14, 2010)

Que tal GT Electronix, he visto los ejemplos que has puesto allí y estan buenísimos. Me gustaría saber si podrías postear otros ejemplos (exigente jajajaja) para entenderlos mejor. Yo tengo que hacer una aplicación en un lenguaje de programación que se llama Python, utilizando unas librerías de comunicación serial para comunicarme con el PIC. Pero no sé cómo comunicarme serial con el PIC ni con el Programa jajajaajaj bueno, cualquier ayuda es bienvenida!!!!!!


----------



## GT electronix (May 14, 2010)

Que tal Bioelectronico, espero que todo bien, pues voy a entrar un poco en detalle, primero hablemos del hardware necesario:



no le hagas caso a la LCD, notaras que necesitas usar el MAX232, esto es porque el protocolo RS232 necesita alrededor de -5 a -15 voltios para un 1 logico y de +5 a +15 voltios para un 0 logico (ahorita no tengo el dato exacto de los voltajes pero es algo asi), y el pic solo te proporciona 0 y 5 voltios, entonces es necesario un traductor que te convierta los 0 a 5V del PIC a los -15/+15 del protocolo y ese traductor es el MAX.

Una vez teniendo los voltajes adecuados para la transmision y recepcion podemos mandar los datos a la PC usando el conector DB9 segun el pineado que ves en el diagrama. 

Importante: Notaras que hay unos capacitores que parecen estar contra su polaridad, pues asi son no los cambies.

Hablemos del protocolo RS232:



Pues veras que la transmision de datos ocurre de forma serial o sea un dato despues de otro, para identificar cual es el primero y el ultimo se utiliza un bit de Start y uno de Stop que ayudan a identificar toda la trama. 

Velocidad de comunicacion: Normalmente se transmiten 8 bits de informacion y debe definirse una velocidad de transmision que debe ser la misma tanto para el transmisor como para el receptor para que logren sincronizarse, de lo contrario la informacion se pierde. Esta velocidad se mide en baudios (bits por segundo), en el ejemplo visto antes la velocidad se define en 9600 baudios o bits por segundo segun la instruccion

   hseropen 9600

, entonces se debe configurar la PC para que reciba a esta velocidad tambien.

Bueno, en resumen pues el pic envia informacion a una velocidad determinada, el max la pone en voltajes apropiados y la compu los debe recibir configurandole la misma velocidad de transmision del pic, uuuuuuuuuuuuuuffffff, que gureso, 

Ya entendiendo la interface y el protocolo, pues veamos como indicarle al PIC como mandar y recibir informacion por este puerto. Para esto utilizare el basic de oshonsoftware, debido a que ha mostrado ser muy confiable con respecto a la comunicacion serial y muy facil de usar, asi que justificado esto......

Como enviar (transmitir TX) datos: hagamos un ejemplo
pongamos 8 pulsadores en el PORTB y mandemos el estado de estos por el serial.

Solucion:

Paso 1. Definimos a RC6 como pin de salida pues por alli sale la info serial, y el pin RC7 como entrada. estos pines son los definidos por el USART del PIC16F877A, en tu caso habria que ver la hoja de datos para ver que pines corresponden al modulo USART.

Paso 2. Abrimos la comunicacion serial definiendo la velocidad de transmision con  la intruccion "Hseropen 9600".

Paso 3. transmitimos la informacion que queremos con la instruccion "Hserout variable", donde la variable usada debe ser de tipo byte, pues el serial solo puede transmitir un byte a la vez.


TRISB = %11111111
TRISC.6 = 0
TRISC.7 = 1
Hseropen 9600
WaitMs 1000
inicio:
	Hserout PORTB
Goto inicio
End


y eso es todo,, facil verdad 

Como recibirr (RX) datos:
Pues se aplican los mismos pasos 1 y 2 solo que la instruccion del paso 3 ahora es "Haserin variable" donde la variable debe ser de tipo..........(adivina???????)...............SIII (byte).

aqui el firmware:


TRISD = %00000000
TRISC.6 = 0
TRISC.7 = 1
Hseropen 9600
WaitMs 1000
Dim valor As Byte
inicio:
		Hserin valor
		PORTD = valor
	Goto inicio


en este caso el PIC recibe continuamente un byte de informacion y lo muestra en el PORTD.

Si en caso necesitamos enviar varios bytes de info:

   Hserout dato1, dato2, dato3, dato4

y para recibir varios bytes usamos:

   Hserin dato1, dato2, dato3, dato4

Espero que te sirva esta info y cualquier cosa me contas.


----------



## HADES (May 15, 2010)

Salu2 paisano me alegra ver otro companero activo por estos rumbos felicitaciones y adelante!!


----------



## GT electronix (May 15, 2010)

Gracias SONIUS por el apoyo a los colegas nacionales,jejejejejeje, y que bueno encontrarnos aqui para aportar nuestro grano de arena, lamentablemente no pude responder a tu mensaje pues solo tengo 6 post pero te agradezco nuevamente el apoyo


----------



## HADES (May 15, 2010)

GT electronix dijo:


> Gracias SONIUS por el apoyo a los colegas nacionales,jejejejejeje, y que bueno encontrarnos aqui para aportar nuestro grano de arena, lamentablemente no pude responder a tu mensaje pues solo tengo 6 post pero te agradezco nuevamente el apoyo



Al contrario gracias a vos mano, y pues bueno sip efectivamente tenes que tener 25 msj y ya podes "desatarte por aqui" por asi decirlo claro esta hay reglas y pues bueno toca respetarlas

PD.No sigo hablando aqui porque sino desvirtuo el tema, solo te comento brevemente como son las cosas aqui adelante!! y salu2

SONIUS


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 11, 2010)

Hola una pregunta, el Labview que usó 7x y 8x, solo traen puerto VISA serie, que onda con ese?? se peude usar?? es una tarjeta VISA PCI?? o puedo usarlo con el com de mi pc?? 

Por que al correr los ejemplos me manda un error de VISA

Saludos gracias


----------



## HADES (Jun 11, 2010)

EinSoldiatGott dijo:


> Hola una pregunta, el Labview que usó 7x y 8x, solo traen puerto VISA serie, que onda con ese?? se peude usar?? es una tarjeta VISA PCI?? o puedo usarlo con el com de mi pc??
> 
> Por que al correr los ejemplos me manda un error de VISA
> 
> Saludos gracias



salu2! EinSoldiatGott yo te hacia por asi decirlo muerto!! de aqui del foro??

pero bueno lo que sucede es que el compañero GT Electronix es maestro y pues casi no tiene tiempo para rondar por aqui pero yo tambien ronde dicha institucion tiempo atras hace mucho y alli se usa generalmente el Labview version 7.

salu2!

SONIUS


----------



## GT electronix (Jun 11, 2010)

Gracias SONIUS y si el ejemplo esta hecho en el LabVIEW 7.1 pero funciona igual en el 8x o cualquier otro superior. El ejemplo esta hecho para usarse con el puerto COM de la computadora sin agregar ninguna otra tarjeta especial, tambien si no se posee un puerto COM como es clasico en las compus de ahora, se puede utilizar un cable USB - Serial y funciona perfectamente.

El error del VISA podria ser porque ademas de instalar el LabVIEW hay que instalar el Device Driver CD, este CD normalmente es el segundo CD de instalacion o el que pide despues de la instalacion normal del labview. 
Este error tambien es causado cuando no logra comunicarse la PC con el PIC, y las razones mas frecuentes son que es necesario utilizar un cristal en el oscilador del pic, ademas el ejemplo utiliza un cristal de 4MHz que debe ser exacto para que se logren sincronizar el pic y la pc, y hay que tener cuidado de quemar el pic con oscilador XT. Otro problema frecuente que he encontrado es que no se conectan correctamente los condensadores del MAX232 impidiendo asi la comunicacion.

Espero que te sirva esta informacion, y me contas a ver que pasa....


----------



## HADES (Jun 12, 2010)

Te comento GT electronix que el compañero EinSoldiatGott ya lo Soluciono Y era por la cuestion del Driver CD igual gracias por comentarlo!

salu2!

SONIUS


----------



## bioelectronico (Jun 16, 2010)

Hola a todos, hace un rato que no posteo nada, pero gracias a GT electronix por los post que ha puesto, principalmente con los de RS232 en el PIC que son los que más me han servido. En realidad no queria postear nada hasta no haber logrado la comunicación PC-PIC jajajaj. Ya pude hacerlo, pero lo entre entre PIC y PC utilizando en la PC un lenguaje de programación llamado Python y una librería llamada pySerial. A continuación dejo el enlace a una wiki que realize con otros compañeros para este proyecto: http://pyserialuvg.wikispaces.com/ 

El programa para el PIC lo hice en mikroC, y a continuación lo pongo: Ver el archivo adjunto USART pic.rar
. Este programa es un loopback simplemente, es decir, todo lo que recibe lo vuelve a enviar. Utilice un MAX232 para el hardware. Pero todavía tengo un problema: la comunicación ya está establecida, pero con muchos errores, por ejemplo, si desde la PC le envio al PIC la palabra "rojo", entonces el pic simplemente debería devolver "rojo", pero no siempre lo hace, algunas veces recibo cosas como "ro(o" o "&%$o". El cable no es muy largo, los capacitores del MAX232 están bien conectados y son de 10uF. Si alguien pudiera darme algún consejo sobre cómo solucionar esto lo agradecería mucho.


----------



## HADES (Jun 16, 2010)

Seria Bueno que le eches un ojo al esquematico de conexion de los condensadores al max232 tal vez tengas alguno mal conectado o tal vez alguna mala conexion al max232 y otra podria ser que probes utilizar un circuito mas sencillo sin max 232 sino con transistores el circuito esta en la web de pablin chequeala! tal vez te ayude:
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/mc/ttl232/index.htm

salu2!

SONIUS


----------



## iDan (Jun 16, 2010)

Grande el proyecto paisano... grande!! que ganas... solo yo estoy estudiando y los demas como SONIUS y vos (GT Electronix) ya son maestros y/o expertos en los temas de electronica...


+1



Saludos


----------



## GT electronix (Jun 16, 2010)

bioelectronico dijo:


> Hola a todos, hace un rato que no posteo nada, pero gracias a GT electronix por los post que ha puesto, principalmente con los de RS232 en el PIC que son los que más me han servido. En realidad no queria postear nada hasta no haber logrado la comunicación PC-PIC jajajaj. Ya pude hacerlo, pero lo entre entre PIC y PC utilizando en la PC un lenguaje de programación llamado Python y una librería llamada pySerial. A continuación dejo el enlace a una wiki que realize con otros compañeros para este proyecto: http://pyserialuvg.wikispaces.com/
> 
> El programa para el PIC lo hice en mikroC, y a continuación lo pongo: Ver el archivo adjunto 35107
> . Este programa es un loopback simplemente, es decir, todo lo que recibe lo vuelve a enviar. Utilice un MAX232 para el hardware. Pero todavía tengo un problema: la comunicación ya está establecida, pero con muchos errores, por ejemplo, si desde la PC le envio al PIC la palabra "rojo", entonces el pic simplemente debería devolver "rojo", pero no siempre lo hace, algunas veces recibo cosas como "ro(o" o "&%$o". El cable no es muy largo, los capacitores del MAX232 están bien conectados y son de 10uF. Si alguien pudiera darme algún consejo sobre cómo solucionar esto lo agradecería mucho.



Que bueno vos que te halla funcionado, pues yo realmente no tengo experiencia en los lenguajes que estas usando pero podrias probar tu transmision por partes.
Te aconsejo que primero hagas que el pic transmita un texto y en la pc utiliza el hyperterminal de windows para recibir los datos configurando bien el baudrate. Si no te funciona bien alli:

1. revisa el cristal y sus capacitores que sean los valores indicados y que esten bien cerca del pic, no utilices cables muy largos pues introducen ruido y hacen trabajar mal el oscilador
2. Revisa que en tu programa este bien configurado el baudrate, yo te aconsejo que utilices 9600 pues ofrece una transmision mas segura que a mayor velocidad, pues entre mayor es el baudrate mayor es la probabilidad de errores en la transmision.
3. chequeate la fuente de alimentacion que este bien regulada, yo utilizo como viste en los diagramas anteriores un 7805 con sus capacitores de 1000uF y 0.1uF para filtrar cualquier ruido de la red.

espero te sirva esta guia y hay me contas que pasa, gusto de saludarte 



iDan dijo:


> Grande el proyecto paisano... grande!! que ganas... solo yo estoy estudiando y los demas como SONIUS y vos (GT Electronix) ya son maestros y/o expertos en los temas de electronica...
> 
> 
> +1
> ...



 Nombre de xpertos nada, como te daras cuenta en este foro estoy aprendiendo igual que todos, , saludos tambien mano, buena onda.


----------



## HADES (Jun 17, 2010)

GT electronix dijo:


> Nombre de xpertos nada, como te daras cuenta en este foro estoy aprendiendo igual que todos, , saludos tambien mano, buena onda.



gracias por la aclaracion !!! 

PD.sos nuevo en el intecap o  sos de los de la vieja escuela?


----------



## pollo rangel (Jun 22, 2010)

como le puedo aser para q labview mande mas rapido los dtos por el puerto serie


----------



## GT electronix (Jun 22, 2010)

pollo rangel dijo:


> como le puedo aser para q labview mande mas rapido los dtos por el puerto serie



Hola pollo rangel, pues para mandar mas rapido debes aumentar el baudrate tanto en labview como en el pic, en el ejemplo el baudrate es de 9600.


----------



## slander (Jul 20, 2010)

hola tengo un problema, me gustaria que me ayudaran ,soy nuevo en el mundo de labviet y necesitamos varias practicas en las cuales tenemos que mandar señales al pic con labviet y tambien recibir señales por el puerto serie,solo que no entiendo nada,, un ejemplo necesitamos hacer una practica de un espirometro en el cual  en labviet vamos a ver cual es la velocidad con la que gira el dispositivo del espirometro cada vez que lo soplemos, la otra practica es que desde el labviet controlemos la velocidad y el giro de un motor,, porfavor si tienen algun diagrama y me lo pueden proporcionar, o uno paresido para de ahy guiarme,, me urgen, gracias


----------



## GT electronix (Jul 21, 2010)

slander dijo:


> hola tengo un problema, me gustaria que me ayudaran ,soy nuevo en el mundo de labviet y necesitamos varias practicas en las cuales tenemos que mandar señales al pic con labviet y tambien recibir señales por el puerto serie,solo que no entiendo nada,, un ejemplo necesitamos hacer una practica de un espirometro en el cual  en labviet vamos a ver cual es la velocidad con la que gira el dispositivo del espirometro cada vez que lo soplemos, la otra practica es que desde el labviet controlemos la velocidad y el giro de un motor,, porfavor si tienen algun diagrama y me lo pueden proporcionar, o uno paresido para de ahy guiarme,, me urgen, gracias



Hola slander, ya que no has tenido experiencia con labview te aconsejaria que probaras los programas que postie arriba que son lo mas sencillo que se puede hacer con la comunicacion serie entre labview y pic, una vez te hallan funcionado entonces vas agregando los convertidores y modulos que requeris para tu speedometro, etc. 
Arriba tambien trato de explicar a groso modo la comunicacion serial pero si tienes alguna duda puntual escribila aqui. 
  Hasta pronto


----------



## slander (Jul 25, 2010)

hola amigo muchas gracias por subir tus `proyectos jejeje sabe ,,grax por las aportsaciones ami tambien me gustaria aportar, ya tengo 3 practicas q en esta semana me gustaria compartirlas jejejej, aprendi un poco rapido jejejeje solo es un poco de dedicacion,, tengo para enviar un dato desde la pc al pic, el cual consiste q cuando envio un 1 enciende y cuando envio el 0 lo apaga, tambien el segundo programa es el giro del motor  horario y antiorario pero  ese es por el puerto paralelo y el 3 programa es calcular la velocidad de un velocimetro el cual lo muestra en un lcd y en labviet je, estamos en contacto la verdad si necesito ayuda y si tubieras un correo directo para comunicarnos, gracias


----------



## GT electronix (Jul 26, 2010)

slander dijo:


> hola amigo muchas gracias por subir tus `proyectos jejeje sabe ,,grax por las aportsaciones ami tambien me gustaria aportar, ya tengo 3 practicas q en esta semana me gustaria compartirlas jejejej, aprendi un poco rapido jejejeje solo es un poco de dedicacion,, tengo para enviar un dato desde la pc al pic, el cual consiste q cuando envio un 1 enciende y cuando envio el 0 lo apaga, tambien el segundo programa es el giro del motor  horario y antiorario pero  ese es por el puerto paralelo y el 3 programa es calcular la velocidad de un velocimetro el cual lo muestra en un lcd y en labviet je, estamos en contacto la verdad si necesito ayuda y si tubieras un correo directo para comunicarnos, gracias



Pues, que bueno que te hayan servido los ejemplos, decidi subirlos en agradecimiento a todos aquellos de los cuales he aprendido yo tambien, asi que el sentimiento es el mismo, jejejejejeje.
Buena onda y cualquier duda escribila aqui para que otros aprendan tambien, 
  hasta pronto.


----------



## slander (Jul 27, 2010)

hola amigo quisiera me hechara la manopara hacer un detector de colores,, el cual lo mostraremos en un display elcual estara nadamas simulado en proteus pero fisicamente quiere el detector de 5 colores y que en labviet sea mostrado el color q corresponde,, solo necesito una ayuda para guiarme de ahy


----------



## GT electronix (Jul 27, 2010)

slander dijo:


> hola amigo quisiera me hechara la manopara hacer un detector de colores,, el cual lo mostraremos en un display elcual estara nadamas simulado en proteus pero fisicamente quiere el detector de 5 colores y que en labviet sea mostrado el color q corresponde,, solo necesito una ayuda para guiarme de ahy



uuuhhhhhh, pues parece un poco complicado para ser de iniciacion, pero primero habria que empezar con el sensor de color, ya tienes uno? 

Luego ver si este se acopla al PIC para luego transmitir el dato al LabVIEW como se muestra en el ejemplo.

Yo realmente aborde este problema sin el PIC, sino con una webcam USB y utilice el software NI Vision para reconocimiento de colores, luego este software puede exportar su codigo a labview en donde puedes trabajar la senalizacion etc. Ahora bien este camino es largo y tortuoso, jejejejeje, te digo que lleva cierto tiempo poner todo a punto, pero es una opcion.

Bueno, espero que te haya servido de algo, hasta pronto


----------



## slander (Ago 2, 2010)

hola mira el sensor de colores ya lo tengo simulado ,, me guie por los diferentes valorews de resistncia q me daba cada color,, pero ese proyecto ya quedo atras ,, ahora tengo un proyecto nuvo el cual es para entregarlo dentro de 2 dias,, y estoy algo estresado,es un proyecto final,, y es el siguiente,,

visualizar en labviet asi como en un lcd 2 sensores de temperaturas, y tambien desde labviet poder apagar o encender 2 leds con 2 botones diferentes, y todo eso por el puerto serial,, amigo porfavor dime q no esta muy dificil jajajaj,, si tienes algo q me pueda servir de guia te lo agradesco ya q tambien trabajo y me cuesta un poco  tantods desvelos pero vale la pena jeje,, gracias

olvidemos el espirometro jejejje,, me gustaria q me ayudaran a realizar un proyecto el cual consta de 

2 sensores de temperaturas, ,los cuales boy a visualizar desde labviet y tambien desde labviet poder apagar 2 leds con 2 botones diferentes,,por medio del puerto serial,, plis necesito ayuda, ya q no tenemos mucha experiencia en esto

necesito ayuda urgente

jejej gt electronix jejejejej si me ayudas con esto asu,, jaja te are una sesion de musi ca del genero q tu quieras jajajajajajaja,, en agradesimiento jajajajaja,,encerio muchas gracias y tambien por contestar ,, espero y me ´puedas ayudar a este proyecto final a programo con microcode


----------



## GT electronix (Ago 3, 2010)

uuuuuhhhhhhh, 2 dias man, esto parece un capitulo de "mision imposible" jejejejejejejeje, 
pues creo que tengo un ejemplo con el sensor digital DS1820 que usa un protocolo de comunicacion llamado one wire, te adjunto los codigos de LABVIEW y MIKROBASIC junto con una guia de la practica en WORD, tambien te adjunto el archivo de PROTEUS para simular. Bueno esto es un regalon que te hago que llevo su tiempo compilar y probar, solo espero que te sirva.
orale mano, y hay me contas...





descargar:

Ver el archivo adjunto DS1820 & LCD & LabVIEW.rar


----------



## slander (Ago 3, 2010)

hola gracias por tu tiempo,, amigo he el programa q me mandaste sobre la temperatura ya lo tengo y es muy parecido ,, solo q en este caso ya no es 1 solo sensor si no estar monitoreando 2 sensores de temperaturas y no se como hacerle,,, asi tambien desde labviet mandar apagar 2 leds con 2 botones,, es aq no se como hacerle la verdad estoy bien stresado,, ahora son 2 sensores de temperaturas los cuales los tengo q monitorear desde labviet


----------



## dhamay (Ago 4, 2010)

moño deja de pillarle ala gente de otros paises


----------



## GT electronix (Ago 6, 2010)

dhamay dijo:


> moño deja de pillarle ala gente de otros paises



A quien le dices esto? y por que?


----------



## HADES (Ago 6, 2010)

GT electronix dijo:


> A quien le dices esto? y por que?



Amigo chapin te tradusco la cosa lo que pasa es que esos dos usuarios son amigos de la misma region y son regionalismos para decir que deje de molestar a la gente eso. pero el le hablaba al de arriba!

saludos!

HADES


----------



## mafrasan (Ago 10, 2010)

Gracias por compartir el código de tus ejemplos. Será de mucha utilidad para iniciar a trabajar con el puerto serie.

Saludos


----------



## GT electronix (Ago 10, 2010)

Que bueno que te sirvan,  por cierto si lo armas hay contas como te fue, jejejejeje, saludos hasta Mexico, orale.



HADES dijo:


> Amigo chapin te tradusco la cosa lo que pasa es que esos dos usuarios son amigos de la misma region y son regionalismos para decir que deje de molestar a la gente eso. pero el le hablaba al de arriba!
> 
> saludos!
> 
> HADES



Buena onda HADES,  gustazo saludarte nuevamente.


----------



## banistelrroy (Ago 15, 2010)

hola gt electronix sabes descarge os archivos los del primera pagina y tengo un problema me eagle no lo abre sale error uso eagle 5.7 no se si necesita libreria o talvez es una version de eagle mas reciente la que creastes el pcb..........otra pregunta muy puntual tendrias un ejemplo de trasmicion/recepcion en la universidad me dejaron un trabajo donde pueda trasmitir la señal de un sensor y se muestre en la pc y cuando llegue a determinado valor ejem 80 grados pueda apagar el calentador, horno o cualquier cosa ....mejor dicho activar y desactivar salidas del pic voy a usar el pic 16f877 por la entrada analogica y necesito ver la tarjeta interfaz para la comunicacion.....aver si me puedes ayudar....gracias de ante mano


----------



## bubu23 (Sep 10, 2010)

HOla GT electronix mira tengo una duda descargué el archivo del sensor de temperatura y quiero saber si eso sirve para guardar la temperatura que lee el pic?,mmm mejor dicho yo tengo que guardar datos cada media hora mas o menos de la temperatura, es para monitorear los cambios que hay durante el día y tengo 4 sensores conectados y la verdad es que nosé como hacerljalá me puedas ayudar.Gracias!


----------



## GT electronix (Sep 12, 2010)

bubu23 dijo:


> HOla GT electronix mira tengo una duda descargué el archivo del sensor de temperatura y quiero saber si eso sirve para guardar la temperatura que lee el pic?,mmm mejor dicho yo tengo que guardar datos cada media hora mas o menos de la temperatura, es para monitorear los cambios que hay durante el día y tengo 4 sensores conectados y la verdad es que nosé como hacerljalá me puedas ayudar.Gracias!



Hola bubu23, te dejo un ejemplo sencillo de como grabar la informacion en un archivo que puedes cargar al excel o abrirlo como texto. el control se llama "Write to spreadsheet" y habria que trabajarlo un poco para implementarle la funcion de grabacion cada media hora automaticamente, pero puedes leer el help de este control para los detalles, espero te sirva.


----------



## bubu23 (Sep 15, 2010)

gracias GT electronix ,pero me quedé pegada con otra parte del programa,cuando me toque hacer lo de guardar datos te comento como me fué.


----------



## yahir14 (Nov 20, 2010)

yo tambien tengo que hacer un trabajo en donde tengo que comunicar un pic con la pc y mandar con u n sensor de temperatura al labview pero no he podido bajar los ejemplos que han posteado le agradeceria que me los pudierran mandar si es posible a mi correo jair_aries14@hotmail.com se los agradeseria mucho los bajo pero me dicen que estan dañados no se ha que se deba de antemano gracias


----------



## snakewather (Nov 21, 2010)

Solo envio este mensaje para agradecer este post gracias por compartir estos ejemplos me ayudaran para empezar con labview.


----------



## sugnoel (Dic 2, 2010)

tengo que decir que este es un buen articulo algo parecido tengo que hacer para comunicar un brazo robotico con motores a pasos y dc pero la verdad me esta costando un  poco de trabajo, se te agredece tu publicacion muy buena saludos desde puebla, mexico UTP


----------



## bbe (Dic 11, 2010)

Disculpen alguien me podria ayuda  a como controlar un motor por medio de labview y un pic 16f877A de favor gracias....


----------



## banistelrroy (Ene 8, 2011)

hola gracias por sus aportes les quiero hacer una pregunta es posible simular la comunicacion serial entre el pic y la pc toda simulada, esto va a que mi pc no cuenta con el puerto serie y solo me queda simularla pero aun no puedo establecer comunicacion es posible simular el Labview enlazado al circuito en Proteus osea comunicar el proteus con labview gracias por la respuesta....


----------



## GT electronix (Ene 27, 2011)

banistelrroy dijo:


> hola gracias por sus aportes les quiero hacer una pregunta es posible simular la comunicacion serial entre el pic y la pc toda simulada, esto va a que mi pc no cuenta con el puerto serie y solo me queda simularla pero aun no puedo establecer comunicacion es posible simular el Labview enlazado al circuito en Proteus osea comunicar el proteus con labview gracias por la respuesta....



Pues si se puede, usando un software de simulacion de puerto virtual, hay uno que se llama virtualserial port, te dejo el link 

http://www.virtualserialport.com/

con este software creas uno o mas puertos seriales virtuales en la pc que luego puedes usar con proteus y labview para comunicacion, yo lo he hecho varias veces y es bastante facil



snakewather dijo:


> Solo envio este mensaje para agradecer este post gracias por compartir estos ejemplos me ayudaran para empezar con labview.



Saludos snakewather, que bueno que te sen utiles, se te agradece tu mensaje, estube ausente un tiempo, pero espero seguir aqui, gracas



sugnoel dijo:


> tengo que decir que este es un buen articulo algo parecido tengo que hacer para comunicar un brazo robotico con motores a pasos y dc pero la verdad me esta costando un  poco de trabajo, se te agredece tu publicacion muy buena saludos desde puebla, mexico UTP



gracias gugnoel 



bbe dijo:


> Disculpen alguien me podria ayuda  a como controlar un motor por medio de labview y un pic 16f877A de favor gracias....



Que tipo de motor necesitas controlar?


----------



## moxxxri (Abr 6, 2011)

Muchas gracias por tus aportes, me he podido comunicar con Labview Gracias, espero que regreses


----------



## pesukeso (Abr 11, 2011)

GT electronix dijo:


> Ahora un sinple ejemplo donde el PIC manda 1 byte de informacion que es leido por LabVIEW
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 33490
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 33489


mmmmmm lo prove en mi lap y no me jalo


----------



## banistelrroy (Abr 12, 2011)

GT electronix muy buenos los aportes probe y si que funciona gracias por todo


----------



## kaymar (May 12, 2011)

GT electronix dijo:


> Aqui dejo el primer ejemplo dondel LabVIEW manda 1 byte de informacion que recibe el pic y lo despliega en el puerto B.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 33470
> 
> ...





Hola, muy bueno. Ya estoy algo familiarizado con la comunicación serial en labview con max 232 y 16f877a. Solo me falta el recibir datos desde labview. 
Veo que acá haces un ejemplo de ello.
Mi pregunta es, que pic usas???
Tendrás el proyecto en PICC (CCs) o en C?
SLDS y gracias de antemano!!!


----------



## GT electronix (May 13, 2011)

kaymar dijo:


> Hola, muy bueno. Ya estoy algo familiarizado con la comunicación serial en labview con max 232 y 16f877a. Solo me falta el recibir datos desde labview.
> Veo que acá haces un ejemplo de ello.
> Mi pregunta es, que pic usas???
> Tendrás el proyecto en PICC (CCs) o en C?
> SLDS y gracias de antemano!!!



Hola kaymar, para responder tu primera pregunta el PIC que utilizo en todas las practicas aqui expuestas es el 16F877A, programando con PIC Simulator IDE. Actualmente estoy estudiando el PICC porque veo que es muy bueno pero no he llegado a hacer practicas ahun, talvez dento de un par de meses subo un ejemplo con el PICC, saludos,


----------



## banistelrroy (May 17, 2011)

una duda tengo ejemplos en labview 8.5 y el driver NI vis 4.3  los podre habrir los archivos si instalo la version de labview 8.6 .....digo esto porque hay ejemplos de la version 7.1 o 5 que no se puede en abrir en la que yo tengo instalada busca algo que no ecuentra y se sierra solo como si algo le faltara....espero me puedan ayudar...gracias a todos por la respuesta que den


----------



## GT electronix (May 24, 2011)

banistelrroy dijo:


> una duda tengo ejemplos en labview 8.5 y el driver NI vis 4.3  los podre habrir los archivos si instalo la version de labview 8.6 .....digo esto porque hay ejemplos de la version 7.1 o 5 que no se puede en abrir en la que yo tengo instalada busca algo que no ecuentra y se sierra solo como si algo le faltara....espero me puedan ayudar...gracias a todos por la respuesta que den



Hola banistelrroy, yo he abierto VIs hechos en Labview7.1 en versiones superiores como la 8.0, 8.1 y 8.6 y 2009 sin ningun problema, ahora si tu VI utiliza modulos especiales como PID o Fuzzy logic, etc, entonces si necesitas instalarlos tambien para que te funcione correctamente.


----------



## banistelrroy (May 30, 2011)

ok GT electronix gracias por tu respuesta ya lo instale de todas maneras....


----------



## iudexis (Oct 23, 2011)

hola una pregunta  tengo este codigo para el pic 18f4550
#include <18F4550.h>
#fuses HSPLL,NOWDT,NOBROWNOUT,NOPROTECT,NOLVP,NODEBUG,USBDIV,PLL5,CPUDIV1,VREGEN,MCLR,NOPBADEN,WRTB
#use delay(clock=48000000) // frec osc
#build (reset=0x800, interrupt=0x808)
#org 0x000, 0x7ff{}
#use rs232 (baud=9600, xmit=pin_C6, rcv=pin_C7, parity=N, stop=1,FORCE_SW)

void main() {
int d;
d=getc(); 
for(;
{
setup_ccp1(ccp_PWM); 
setup_timer_2(T2_DIV_BY_1,39,1);

  if (input (PIN_B0)==1 || d==1) 
   { 
set_pwm1_duty(1);
   }
        else {

   if (input (PIN_B1)==1 || d==2) 
   { 
set_pwm1_duty(3);
   }
        else {
    if (input (PIN_B2)==1 || d==3) 
   { 
set_pwm1_duty(4);
   }
        else { set_pwm1_duty(0);
       }
}
}
}
}
lo que tengo duda es como hacer que me compare lo que estoy mandando con labvew,,ya tengo la comunicacion simulada en proteus,,y me manda unos datos en virtual terminal del proteus. pero no me los lee el pic o no se si los estoy enviando como se deve,,pero segun si los estoy enviando bien,,pero como ago que el pic compare si el valor enviado en labvew es = 1 lanse un tren de pulsos,,,si es 2 lanze otro tren de pulsos,,,y si es 3 lanze otro tren de pulsos,,,,me podrian ayudar porfavor??? nota,,,disculpen por la faltas de ortografia


----------



## gabich (Oct 29, 2011)

slander dijo:


> hola amigo muchas gracias por subir tus `proyectos jejeje sabe ,,grax por las aportsaciones ami tambien me gustaria aportar, ya tengo 3 practicas q en esta semana me gustaria compartirlas jejejej, aprendi un poco rapido jejejeje solo es un poco de dedicacion,, tengo para enviar un dato desde la pc al pic, el cual consiste q cuando envio un 1 enciende y cuando envio el 0 lo apaga, tambien el segundo programa es el giro del motor  horario y antiorario pero  ese es por el puerto paralelo y el 3 programa es calcular la velocidad de un velocimetro el cual lo muestra en un lcd y en labviet je, estamos en contacto la verdad si necesito ayuda y si tubieras un correo directo para comunicarnos, gracias



talves poner el ejemplod del giro del motor en sentido horario y antihorario


----------



## julblack (Nov 25, 2011)

GT electronix hola amigo y primero te felicito  por el gran trabajo que realizas en este tema y me parecen muy divertidos e interesantes todos tus proyecto ... bueno al grano  jejejeje mira estoy haciendo un proyecto para mi carrera.... tiene que ver con bioingenieria... te lo resumire en pocas palabras tengo que tomar las señales de los musculos humanos EMG amplificarlas ya que estas son demaciadas pequeñas de 10 o 100 milivoltios... luego estas señales las en vio a un canal de un PIC en este caso al 16F877a, éste digitaliza la señal y la envia por el puerto serial, la interfaz que deseo usar es LabView..... trato de enviar las señales pero nada no me sale   se que me trasmite por que desconecto el pin de transmisión del PIC y cambia a cero, vuelvo a conectar y me muestra una señal el problema es que me muestra una señal de ampitud 15... te enviare las imagenes ..... nota: la primera imagen es una señal ECG en osciloscopio que yo tome, necesito EMG si lo se pero es para probarlo es mas facil con esa señal y la segunda imagen es la que me trasmite el pic en LabView..... te agradezco la ayuda y estaré pendiente a toda respuesta..... gracias!!

Julblack


----------



## GT electronix (Nov 25, 2011)

julblack dijo:


> GT electronix hola amigo y primero te felicito  por el gran trabajo que realizas en este tema y me parecen muy divertidos e interesantes todos tus proyecto ... bueno al grano  jejejeje mira estoy haciendo un proyecto para mi carrera.... tiene que ver con bioingenieria... te lo resumire en pocas palabras tengo que tomar las señales de los musculos humanos EMG amplificarlas ya que estas son demaciadas pequeñas de 10 o 100 milivoltios... luego estas señales las en vio a un canal de un PIC en este caso al 16F877a, éste digitaliza la señal y la envia por el puerto serial, la interfaz que deseo usar es LabView..... trato de enviar las señales pero nada no me sale   se que me trasmite por que desconecto el pin de transmisión del PIC y cambia a cero, vuelvo a conectar y me muestra una señal el problema es que me muestra una señal de ampitud 15... te enviare las imagenes ..... nota: la primera imagen es una señal ECG en osciloscopio que yo tome, necesito EMG si lo se pero es para probarlo es mas facil con esa señal y la segunda imagen es la que me trasmite el pic en LabView..... te agradezco la ayuda y estaré pendiente a toda respuesta..... gracias!!
> 
> Julblack



Que tal julblack, te cuento que estos dias estoy un poco ocupado con mi trabajo pero espero responderte pronto, estamos en contacto..


----------



## julblack (Nov 26, 2011)

GT electronix ok de igual te agradezco por responderme y si espero la ayuda gracias!!!!!!


----------



## julblack (Dic 9, 2011)

Amigos vamos ayudenme jejejeje estoy algo desesperado, ya que es mi proyecto de carrera y no se por que sale la señal asi  help me!!!!


----------



## GT electronix (Dic 9, 2011)

julblack dijo:


> GT electronix ok de igual te agradezco por responderme y si espero la ayuda gracias!!!!!!



Perdon julblack por la demora, pero realmente he estado bastante ocupado.
 Bueno, al tema, viendo tu VI encontre que para hacer la lectura usas el bloque "Bytes at port", antes del READ, a mi me dio problema de esa forma, lo que hice fue definir exactamente cuantos bytes se van a leer creando una constante en vez de usar el bytes at port.
Otro detalle que te queria preguntar es si instalaste el Driver CD de labview.

Bueno espero tu respuesta a ver como te va, hasta pronto.


----------



## Rigeliano (Dic 9, 2011)

Hola GT electronix, yo estoy intentando aprender un poco de Labview pero no se muy bien como hacer algunas cosas, obtuve un programa con comunicación serial para con el pic 16f877A lo probe y anda muy bien bueno eso es creo, lo que quiero es agregarle otros canales del adc del pic y que por ejemplo en uno me sense la temperatura en otro la humedad o cualquier cosa que se me ocurra  pero no se como hacerlo en labview para obtener las graficas a la vez lo del pic ya lo tengo solucionado? y otra pregunta el puerto com de la PC funciona bien pero el conversor USB a serie no funciona bien es esto asi o es que algo anda mas con el conversor? Este es el archivo
Gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## electrobicho (Dic 14, 2011)

Hola yo ando trabajando en algo similar recibo y mando datos, la de reicbir ya esta, mi duda es como enviar datos de labview al pic, en ccs con que alguien me facilite como encender un led me basta y sobra


----------



## emersonmayon (Dic 14, 2011)

hola  bueno  sobre  tu pregunta la  prograamcion en labwie  es  solo para  escribir  daotos  en este caso el pic  tienes  k  configurar para  la  recepcion y tx comunicacion asincrona duplexx


----------



## electrobicho (Dic 14, 2011)

supongamos que solo quiero encender 2 led, como haria el codigo del pic? en la interrupcion?? hago casos con valores  string?, tengo varias dudas soy nuevo en labview y ccs, antes solo proton,pic basic y visual


----------



## emersonmayon (Dic 14, 2011)

Bueno,  electrobicho. Te  comento  lo siguiente.
Para  que  enciendas dos  leds mediante  labview, tienes  que  utilizar  necesariamente una interrupción por recepción que  genera  en el  pic.

Sabemos  que : CUANDO  DETECTA  EL  BIT DE PARADA EL  BUFFER RCREG
entonces  esto  genera  una  interrupción si es  que hemos  configurado el: BSF PIE1,RCIE
Esto es  lo que habilita el permiso para la  interrupción generado por PIR1,RCIF
Esto  es  como una  bandera  que  indica  el estado del  buffer RCREG RCIF es  cero.

Cuando el buffer  está vacio,  entonces  no genera interrupción, RCIF a  1 es  cuando el  buffer  está  lleno.
Entonces  ahí  fácil  configuramos  la interrupción.

Bueno, te  lo puedo dar los  codigos  en asembler no manejo el ccs



```
list p=16f877a           ;Tipo de procesador
 INCLUDE"P16F877a.Inc"    ;Librerias de Registros del PIC
#DEFINE SALIDA  PORTB,0
#DEFINE SALIDA1 PORTB,1
#DEFINE SALIDA2 PORTB,2
#DEFINE SALIDA3 PORTB,3
;**************************** DEFINICION DE REGISTROS***********************************
 CBLOCK 20H

 LEIDO_COMP
 MAYON
  PDel0 
  PDel1  
 endc

;**************************************************************************************** 
 org 00
 goto inicio
  org 04
 GOTO INTER_RX

inicio
      BSF RCSTA,SPEN
      BSF STATUS,5
      BSF SALIDA
      BSF SALIDA1
      BSF SALIDA2
      BSF SALIDA3
      clrf PORTA                     ;Inicializa el puerto A
      movlw 0X07                     ;Apaga los comparadores y
      movwf CMCON                    ;Activa los pines como I/O
      BSF TRISC,7      ;RX
      BCF TRISC,6      ;TX
      MOVLW b'00100100'
      MOVWF TXSTA
      MOVLW .25
      MOVWF SPBRG
      BSF  PIE1,RCIE
      BCF STATUS,5
      BSF RCSTA,SPEN    ;ACTIVA USART
      MOVLW b'10010000'   ;configuracion de la usart
      MOVWF RCSTA
      MOVLW b'11000000'
      MOVWF INTCON                   ;Permiso Interrupciones generales GIE<7>
                                     ;Permiso perifericos que NO se controlan con INTCON 
      BSF STATUS,5
      BSF TXSTA,TXEN                  ;HABILITACION LA  TRANSMISION
      BCF STATUS,5

 
 


MOSTAR
      BCF STATUS,Z
      MOVF LEIDO_COMP,W
      SUBWF B'00000001'
      BTFSS STATUS,Z
      GOTO   ssssss
      GOTO  PRIMER_DISPO



PRIMER_DISPO
      BTFSS SALIDA 
      GOTO   ERORR
      GOTO   MENSAJE_OK
      
MENSAJE_OK
          MOVLW 31
          CALL tx_reg 
          GOTO BUCLE
          CALL OKAS
ERORR
     MOVLW 30
     CALL tx_reg
     goto BUCLE

OKAS
    MOVLW 33
    CALL tx_reg
    GOTO BUCLE
ssssss
      MOVF RCREG,W  
      MOVWF MAYON  
  
      CALL tx_reg
      GOTO BUCLE
              
tx_reg
      BCF INTCON,GIE  ;SE DESABILITA LAS  INTERRUPCIONES GEENRALES
      MOVWF TXREG     ;SE ENVIA EL DATO ALA PC
      BSF STATUS,5  
      
tx_on
     BTFSS TXSTA,TRMT   ; COMPRUEBA SI ACABO DE TX
     GOTO  tx_on
     bcf STATUS,5
     RETURN


      
INTER_RX 
        BTFSS PIR1,RCIF                      ;Interrupcion producida por recepcion?
        GOTO INTER_RX                     ;No. Otro tipo de interrupción
        BCF PIR1,RCIF                        ;Si. Bajar bandera
        MOVF RCREG,W                         ;Lectura dato recibido
        MOVWF LEIDO_COMP                     ;carga valor leido del computador a este registro
        GOTO inicio
       
        ;,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,call TX_REG                          ;llama subrutina para enviar el dato

                
     

BUCLE
     NOP
     NOP
     NOP
     NOP
     NOP 
     NOP
     BTFSS PIR1,RCIF
     GOTO BUCLE
     GOTO INTER_RX
;-------------------------------------------------------------
; Generado con PDEL ver SP  r 1.0  el 30/11/2011 Hs 1:25:22
; Descripcion: Delay 500000 ciclos
;-------------------------------------------------------------
DEMORA  movlw     .239      ; 1 set numero de repeticion  (B)
        movwf     PDel0     ; 1 |
PLoop1  movlw     .232      ; 1 set numero de repeticion  (A)
        movwf     PDel1     ; 1 |
PLoop2  clrwdt              ; 1 clear watchdog
PDelL1  goto PDelL2         ; 2 ciclos delay
PDelL2  goto PDelL3         ; 2 ciclos delay
PDelL3  clrwdt              ; 1 ciclo delay
        decfsz    PDel1, 1  ; 1 + (1) es el tiempo 0  ? (A)
        goto      PLoop2    ; 2 no, loop
        decfsz    PDel0,  1 ; 1 + (1) es el tiempo 0  ? (B)
        goto      PLoop1    ; 2 no, loop
PDelL4  goto PDelL5         ; 2 ciclos delay
PDelL5  goto PDelL6         ; 2 ciclos delay
PDelL6  goto PDelL7         ; 2 ciclos delay
PDelL7  clrwdt              ; 1 ciclo delay
        return              ; 2+2 Fin.
;-------------------------------------------------------------
    
                                                      

     END
```
  Bueno, alguna  duda, me  mandas consultas.


----------



## electrobicho (Dic 15, 2011)

Gracias por la respuesta, lamentablemente nunca he programado en ensamblador.
Antes sólo lo hacía en pbp y proton, pero me obligaron a usar ccs (ne me agrada y nunca me a agradado c).
Pero aún así veré si logro deducir algo.



Así lo estoy utilizando. Si alguien me ayuda, sería excelente.

```
#include <16f877a.h>
#fuses XT,NOWDT
#device adc=8
#use delay(clock=4M)
#use rs232( baud=9600 , xmit=pin_c6, rcv=pin_c7)
#byte porta=0x05
#byte portb=0x06
#byte portc=0x07
#byte portD=0x08
#define LED1 PIN_D0
#define LED2 PIN_D1
#define LED3 PIN_D2
#define LED4 PIN_D3
#define LED5 PIN_D4
#define LED6 PIN_D5
#define LED7 PIN_D6
#define LED8 PIN_D7

char VALOR;
#int_rda
void serial_isr()
{
   VALOR=getchar();
}

void main()
{
   set_tris_D(0); 
   set_tris_C(0x80);
   portd=0;
   
while(true)
   {
      while (!kbhit());
      if (VALOR==1)portd=1;
      if (VALOR==2)portd=2;
    }
 }
```


----------



## mikromax (Feb 28, 2012)

Amigos:

quizas este cerrado este tema, pero tengo el siguiente problema. 
con un pic 16F873A estoy leyendo 2 señales analogicas provenientes de 20amplificadores de instrumentacion usados para amplificar la señal de 2 celdas de carga.
La salida del Amplif instr esta conectadas a las patas ADC del PIC y luego usando un MAX232 conecto ese proyectyo a una PC con Labview.

El pic esta configurado para convertir las señales analogicas y enviar la conversion por UART a la pc. El labview levanta esos datos y los traduce a peso.

Simulando todo el proyecto con proteus y labview la conversion es perfecta. no hay perdida de bits en la comunicacion.

ahora cuando utilizo el sistema de celdas+amplif de instru+pic+max232+labview al leer los datos con hyperterminal veo que la señal convertida por el pic oscila entre +- 20 bits. Es decir si la conversion ADC deberia ser 128 bits , con simulacion en proteus y viendo los datos recibidos por hyperterminal recibo los 128+-1 bit. Ahora cuando energizo el sistema pic+max232 la lectura con el hyperterminal de los datos enviados por el pic correspondientes a la conversion tienen un error de +-20 bits.

La complicacion surge cuando al medir la calidad de la señal de 0-5v provenientes de la placa amplificadora de la señal de las celdas, esta medicion es muy estable incluso medida en los bornes previos a las patas ADC del PIC. Pero si tomamos los datos enviados por el pic al puerto seria como si la señal analogica variara en +-5% del valor original lo cual es imposible ya que el peso colocado sobre las pesas esta fijo.

Alguna sugerencia en cuanto al armado de la placa del pic con el 232. 

Adicional quiero comentar que en una misma placa estan conectados los bornes para conectar las señales analogicas, esta alojado el MAX232, el pic. Es recomendable esta configuracion?
Estoy seguro que es ruido pero de que forma podria mejorarlo??


----------



## elan550 (Abr 8, 2012)

espero que el problema no este cerrado, necesito ayuda, estoy con un proyecto de EMG y mi problema es el mismo que tenia ya alguien de aquí, yo ya tengo instalado todos lo necesario, obtengo los datos, puedo ver algo, pero no es lo que necesito, yo no se si estoy teniendo solo problemas con las gráficas, pero no me dan muchas mas opciones para gráfica,y el oro problema si alguin lo sabe, es como gráfica 2 señales en una misma gráfica, ya que yo estor ,mandando tramas de string de una señal y luego la trama de la otra, por lo que quiero saber que función es la que necesito para ir separando estas en un array o algo parecido, luego lo tendría que convertir a datos si es necesario y posteriormente untarlas para el mismo gráfico simultáneamente, y no encuentro funciones para hacer esto, y tampoco ninguna que me de los suficientes parámetros como para saber si es posible realizar lo, si alguien sabe algo, lo que sea, por favor comente o si no es problema suba algo, yo adjunto lo poco que use, saludos a todos los de este magnifico foro.


----------



## electrobicho (Abr 9, 2012)

con un bundle, es la forma más básica de lograrlo, vi un ejemplo en youtube, no recuerdo como le puse pero ahi vienen,el bundle solo le conetas los datos de entrada y lo mandas a la gráfica


----------



## elan550 (Abr 10, 2012)

si con eso no es el problema, sino que no se como hacer para dividir en dos la señal que me llega desde el pic por puerto serie, tengo dos señales que estoy mandando primero un string y luego el siguiente. el tema es que no se como hacer para dividir las señales que mando, o tampoco se como hacer para leer dos canales de una placa de adquisición simultáneamente, si lo saben agradezco la respuesta, saludos.


----------



## electrobicho (Abr 10, 2012)

yo mande los datos digamos que mandare el valor 123 y 321, entonces mandaba A123B321, entonces utilizas string subset y recorres un lugar, le colocas "1" en offset, después, este te entregara a la salida 123b321 a la salida de la cadena, ahora usa search/split string y le das "b" en este caso, la salida ahora sera 321 y así sucesivamente, al menos así lo hice y funciono, la verdad no recuerdo bien


----------



## Montero (Jun 23, 2012)

Gracias en general x sus aportes son Grandiosos vos ....bye


----------



## elan550 (Sep 16, 2012)

yo termine mi carrera en el armado de u  controlador mio-eléctrico integrado, controlando con este u  grado de libertad de un robot, para esto extraje dos señales EMG, si te interesa te lo mando, saludos.


----------



## cuhau024 (Sep 15, 2013)

¿Hola, qué tal? 
Estoy haciendo un proyecto en el cual tengo que mandar tres variables, bueno esto ya lo hice pero me gustaría separarlas, ya que en la lectura me aparecen juntas, ejemplo. ( 12.33  10.2  9.5 )
Y lo que quiero es que en cada cuadro me aparezca cada una para poderle poner indicadores,
así sin esto que se vería mucho mejor,   pero no sé utilizar mucho labview, la comunicacion la hice gracias a ejemplos que vi aquí.

¿Que me recomiendan revisar para lograrlo?


Saludos.


----------



## sofito (May 25, 2014)

hola estaba leyendo el foro y me tope con tu pregunta, resulta que tengo el mismo problema..
quisiera saber si lo pudiste resolver, te  agradecería mucho si me pudieras ayudar...

Estoy haciendo un proyecto en el cual tengo que mandar tres variables, bueno esto ya lo hice pero me gustaría separarlas, ya que en la lectura me aparecen juntas, ejemplo. ( 12.33 10.2 9.5 )
Y lo que quiero es que en cada cuadro me aparezca cada una para poderle poner indicadores,
así sin esto que se vería mucho mejor, pero no sé utilizar mucho labview, la comunicacion la hice gracias a ejemplos que vi aquí.


----------



## danny90 (Jun 30, 2015)

Buenas tardes.
Quisiera saber si habrá algún problema entre la comunicación entre mi pic 16f877a y labview
Con este adaptador usb a rs232 ya que mi computadora no cuenta con ese puerto.
Alguien que haiga tenido ya esa experiencia?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 30, 2015)

Si se puede, lo que no se puede es usarlo en programadores seriales como el JDM, pero ese tipo de adaptadores si funcionan para comunicarse de USB a RS-232 con un PIC.


----------

